# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Blue Crowned Conure ή Ringneck Parakeet?

## Σπυρος24

Καλησπερα παιδια!!!Απο οσο ξερετε συντομα θα εχω παπαγαλο και αν εχετε δει απο καποια αλλα ποστ,εχω αποφασισει για Ringneck.Ακουω ομως πολλα για τον Ringneck και επισης οτι δεν δενετε ευκολα.Ειδα και ενα ακομα ειδος που με ενδιαφερει.Το κονουρα που αναφερω.Μπορειτε να μου πειτε καποια πραγματα γ αυτο το πουλι?Επισης μπορειτε να τα συγκρινετε?? Και σε τι τιμες ειναι το κονουρα?Ευχαριστω  :Happy:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Εγώ Σπύρο δεν θα μπορέσω να είμαι αντικειμενικός και δεν θα άλλαζα το κουράκι μου με τίποτα.Τι ακριβώς θες να μάθεις για το blue crown;Το δικό μου είναι ταισμένο στο χέρι,το έχω τρία χρόνια και το αγόρασα 800 Ευρο,σε ηλικία τριών μηνών, δηλαδή μόλις είχε απογαλακτιστεί και έτρωγε μόνος του.

----------


## Σπυρος24

ε ποσο φιλικο ειναι με τον ανθρωπο(σχετικα παντα),συμπεριφορα που εχει,αν εξημερωνετε ευκολα,ικανοτητα ομιλιας....και γενικα αν ξερεις να το συγκρινεις με το ρικνεκ...αν και τωρα μου ειπες 800ευρω..αλλα ειναι κ ταισμενο στο χερι...το ρικνεκ το βρηκα με 45 αγριο 4-5μηνων...και απο οικονομικα δεν τα παω και τελεια...ποσο θα πηγαινε ενα αγριο κονουρα τετοιο?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Κοίτα το δικό μου είναι πολύ φιλικό αφού είναι ταϊσμένο στο χέρι αλλά και γιατί ασχολούμαι μαζί του.Αν δεν ασχολήσαι  και το παρατήσεις θα αγριέψει.Είναι πολύ συναισθηματικό πουλάκι με τρυφερή ψυχή.Ενθουσιάζεται με το παραμικρό.Λίγο να του πω που είναι ο Πάρης μου και να του δώσω σημασία,τούμπες κάνει το καημένο να με ευχαριστήσει.Είναι πολύ έξυπνο και από τις πιο έξυπνες κονούρες και μαθαίνει εύκολα διάφορα κολπάκια.Όσα προβλήματα αντιμετώπισα ήταν λόγω απειρίας δικής μου στην αρχή που τον πήρα και τον άφησα ελεύθερο να κάνει ότι θέλει.Τώρα μετά από καιρό είμαστε εντάξει.Είναι συνεργάσιμος.Βέβαια έχει απίστευτα δυνατή φωνή και όλα τα ξένα σαίτ λένε ότι δεν είναι κατάλληλο για διαμέρισμα.Στον Πάρη δεν ισχύει γιατί είναι ήσυχος και δεν φωνάζει πολύ.Δεν νομίζω να βρεις άγριο κονοράκι αφού όσοι έχουν τα έχουν για αναπαραγωγή.Αλλά ένα άγριο πουλάκι που ίσως να μην μπορέσεις ποτέ να το κάνεις ήμερο τι να το κάνεις;Να το βλέπεις μέσα στο κλουβί του και να μη μπορείς να το χαϊδέψεις και να συναναστραφεις μαζί του;Αξίζει να μην βιαστείς και να μαζέψεις κάποια χρήματα για να βρεις ένα καλό πουλάκι.Ένα χρόνο τα μάζευα και έψαχνα μέχρι να βρω αυτό που ήθελα.

----------


## Σπυρος24

οσο κα να περιμενω και να τα μαζευψω 800 ευρω.δεν θα με αφησουν να παρω τοσο ακριβο πουλι.Βεβαια αν δεν ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι δεν αποκλιει την εξημερωση του με τον ανθρωπο σωστα?Ακουω πολυ ωραια λογια για το κονουρα και το σκεφτομαι.αλλα ειναι παντα το οικονομικο.και για αυτο ισως τελικα μεινω στον ρινκνεκ.εγω οτι και να παρω θα περνας πολλες ωρες μαζι του και θα ασχολουμε παρα πολυ.δεν θα σταματησω να ασχολουμε ακομα και να μην βλεπω ανταποκριση.δεν τα βαζω κατω ευκολα.παντως και εγω διαβασα οτι το κονουρα κανει πολυ φασαρια...αλλα και το ρινκνεκ επισης..δεν ξερω ειμαι σε αδιεξοδο...θελω να το σκεφτω παρα πολυ πριν παρω κατι.εχει πολλους μηνες που ψαχνω για το τι να διαλεξω .πριν ακομα κανω εγγραφη στο σαιτ...

----------

